# Good Luck desperately needed!!!



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll apologise now for the fact that this has nothing to do with mice but my son is in desperate need of some good luck and I was hoping you guys wouldn't mind me asking if any of you felt particularly lucky at the moment(and aside from doing the Lottery) if you wouldn't mind just sending a little luck my way :lol:

My eldest son is supposed to be competing in the Cecchetti International Ballet Competition at the Lowry in Manchester, the competition starts on Saturday and yesterday he was admitted to hospital with a knee infection! :shock: 
he has worked so hard and he just can't believe this has happened, he is due to go into his graduate year at Vocational school and this would be of such valuable experience to him- his timing is just amazing! :roll: 
I am just as gutted as he is and I feel so sorry for him as I have no idea if he will be well enough to dance on Saturday let alone compete but he is determined and quite used to dealing with pain so we are still trying to be optimistic and hopeful. 

Sorry for the moan, I know there are far bigger problems in the world but my little problem is weighing pretty heavy at the moment  
I'll be keeping everything crossed!
Xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

You have to look at it this way. If its meant to be then its meant to be. Call it fate or whatever if he's meant to succeed then no matter what is thrown at him he will do it! I am sure he will be fine and these things are sent to try us as my Grandma used to say.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your son's illness; it must be pretty serious if he's hospitalized. Ballet is such a rigorous activity that it would be a shame if he isn't able to be in the competition, but from all I've heard, a career in ballet is so very, very demanding...I guess he has to choose his way, but he'll be in my thoughts and prayers, in any case.

An illness this serious must really weigh on you. I know how it is; my son had an infected foot that wouldn't resolve, and it literally kept me up nights, as he's an adult with Asperger's and just didn't seem able to follow the necessary steps that would allow the problem to resolve. He's fine now, though, for which I am very grateful, and I hope your son will be fine as well. *hug*

As far as it not being about mousies; hey! Isn't that was this section is for? I babble on at length about all sorts of non-rodent related stuff from SF conventions to the weather. I, for one, am glad that you feel you can talk about this in here, and also glad to be rooting for your son. If I didn't know, I wouldn't care, and caring is important. There can be nothing more important to a mother (or a father) than the health of her children, regardless of age. Please keep us posted, okay?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have everything crossed for him.Sometimes your luck just stinks in life :evil:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

As an ex-competitive athlete I know how majorly this sucks  Months if not years of preparation and then, WHAM.  Just be careful, I know it means a lot to him but if he dances with a dodgy knee, he could be a lot worse fof in the long term


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks so much guys, I'm feeling a little less sore (bad pun! :lol: ) about it this morning- and it's not even me that's losing out, what am I like! :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Gosh, how awful  Fingers crossed for your son xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My friend/ex work coleague has just come back from London he is a spiritual healer and says hes now passed whatever they do to become a healer. He said to me he passes on his wishes and healing through this forum and hope it helps your son.Not everyone believes in this but if it helps your son all the better and try anything to help is what I say.I know what a knee injury is like I had mine all 2010 and had to finnish work best wishes and hope he makes a good recovery especially for Saturday.My friend jon said Hes thinking and sending thoughts and prayers to help heal your sons kneewith everyone elses wishes.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you SarahY  and Thank you geordiesmice, that's really thoughtful of your friend, please send him my thanks.

At the moment the infection seems to be spreading but they say things have to get worse before they can get better so that done, I think its about time he started getting better!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I know this may sound daft but is there like a poultice or something you can make to draw out the bad stuff? I hope he does get better and not just for Saturday!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks galaxy, no, it doesn't sound daft at all but the infection is all internal with no sign of where it got in. The Dr's are talking about either aspirating or flushing it out tomorrow to try and speed things up as the infection still seems to be spreading although he is in less pain which is a good sign


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well I have my fingers x'd that either a miracle happens overnight or that the dr's manage to flush it out. (Not sure what aspirating means) It is good that he is in less pain but then saying that his body may have got used to the pain and is dealing with it in its own way, if you know what I mean. There are so many things that could have caused this to happen. Well as I said I hope all goes well (even tho I don't know you or your son I still don't like hearing about people in pain or suffering!)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, thank you Galaxy.  xXx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

How is he doing now Boggit Keeper? I hope it's a good sign that you haven't posted about it in a while!


----------

